# Would you say this is a BYB or reputable?



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been browsing different breeders sites, and I found one that said they had 3 upcoming litters: May 4, May 11, June 3.

How can one couple take care of three litters at once? Considering they keep the puppies till 8 weeks, in June they could possibly have 24 puppies if every mom has 8.

I'm trying to gather the most knowledge I can about breeders because I am looking to get my next puppy within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Couldn't you just post the website of the breeder? I guess people on the forum would know.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Because a person has three litters due within a couple months doesn't necessarily make them a bad breeder.

Alot of times one girl comes into heat, and throws the rest of them in heat, maybe this 'person', isn't having any more litters for say a year? That type of thing doesn't throw up a red flag for me until I have the whole picture..

And please don't post their website, we don't want a bash fest


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

That alone does not indicate anything on the breeders part. My breeder has about 30 dogs, is very well respected locally and places dogs worldwide. She has had 4 GSD litters (26 pups), has a half dozen adults for sell, and one Schipperkes litter. There is also a cat litter. All but 1 GSD pup is placed, all schipperkes and cats are placed.

But, without knowing some other things, they could be a less than desirable breeder...this is what I look for?

1) How long breeding GSD?
2) Have you ever titled a dog? How many times? If you give me a specific number that is not good.
3) What are mom's and dad's hips and elbows like?
4) Do you register your dogs? Limited? I generally prefer breeders who place limited dogs only unless they are titled.
5) Temper test? Interview?
6) What is your full-time job?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

better not, that would be breeder bashing. 

Why do we have to label everyone a BYB? 

Is everything so black and white?

I know a breeder who has a bitch that gives her 1 puppy every time she breeds her. And another that gives her 3 or 4. Would it be that hard to take care of 1 litter of 1, 1 litter of 3, and 1 litter of six puppies? I really enjoyed my litter of 10 -- it was not much harder than my litter of 7. 

Also, sometimes you breed three and get one litter. 

I just bred two and got none. Well Heidi has until Saturday, but I have no hope at all at this point. I would be happy as a pig in poopie if she presented me with a litter. Even if Babsy had a litter last week. And I would manage both just fine. But Heidi was an AI and she has never had a litter. Babsy was bred to a dog that has never produced, so I was unsure of either producing a litter. 

Different people have different capacities and can manage different levels of work and stress.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> How can one couple take care of three litters at once?


If the couple works from home, or at least one of them does, and they're totally dedicated to their dogs, it can be done and it doesn't necessarily mean it's a puppy mill operation. We'd really need more information to be able to judge that. Are the dogs OFA'd? Do they have any titles?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

neiltus said:


> 1) How long breeding GSD?
> 2) Have you ever titled a dog? How many times? If you give me a specific number that is not good.
> 3) What are mom's and dad's hips and elbows like?
> 4) Do you register your dogs? Limited? I generally prefer breeders who place limited dogs only unless they are titled.
> ...


Why isn't it good if they can tell you how many dogs they've titled???


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree with Whiteshepherds. I can tell you how many dogs I have titled over 27 years and what each dog received, and I remember most of the scores. Now if I could just remember what I did 10 minutes ago......


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed, my parents remember each litter, every dog they've titled and can tell you all the names from 30 years ago just as much as the recent ones. 

We also operated from home, back then and sometimes had three or four litters down and our family was completely dedicated to the dogs. Except for a couple of horses there wasn't anything else they did besides that. Dogs were their life. It was my fathers life.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with having 3 litters close together....shoot, I just did the same...and YES...it was a HUGE amount of work and it still is....
We kept puppies from all 3 litters...so the work continues.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The lady I train with for obedience has a litter on the ground now, almost 8 weeks. They are a huge handful for her(goldens) and she can't imagine having more than litter one going at once. 
She was almost in tears last night, having to move them to the upper level with the dog run graduating from the puppy x-pen lower level stinky room. This litter has every bit of drive, oral don't let go/tug similar the GSD pups I've seen. 
One out accidentally, five out following and going nuts every which way.

I give breeders much applause if they can handle more than one normal sized litter at once without hired herding help! Especially right before the pups go to their designated new homes. I love that age, would love to be a puppy socializer, pin cushion.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Jane...if you were closer...I'd PAY you to come over and tire out the lil savages!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd do it for free... I love puppies! I'd wear multiple layers so they'd be tricked into thinking they were really biting me.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Why isn't it good if they can tell you how many dogs they've titled???


I meant that comment towards someone who is breeding and has only put a BH on a pair of dogs.

My breeder has titled a ton of dogs, and can talk about all of them.

Basically, the more experience the better...make sense?


----------

